# Looking to run touring on carpet



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello folks, I am looking to run a touring car on carpet (ozite) 13.5- 17.5 motor and would like to know if there are any rubber tires that will do the job. I race oval pan car and am familiar with foams, just not with rubber tires. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

we run "sweeps" "Kitty Rugs". Jaco also makes rubber tires. "blues" I believe are popular.


----------



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

We use to run CS-27's I believe on ozite. They worked pretty good but don't expect to get the traction that you would with foam tires


----------



## GenX10_CLR (Feb 15, 2011)

with these tires u will have enough grip
so u can
use harder springs to keep it on the track/ line


----------

